# how do i setup my tank 24" for red bee



## itevolution (Apr 17, 2010)

-Water running 8 day 
-Tank size 24"
-Gravel ada II with Gex on top 
-Bacteria LEAF CORPORATE
-CLEAR SUPER ADA 
-15 red bee test water


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

Beautiful set-up.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but in roughly 6 months your ADA ASAII will likely start to break down and turn your water very cloudy. This will likely kill your sensitive shrimps. Check out this journal about 2/3rds the way in to see what I am talking about.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2169

if it makes you feel any better I have a tank with ASAII too, :laser:doh! best of luck.


----------



## itevolution (Apr 17, 2010)

FrothHelmet said:


> Beautiful set-up.
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but in roughly 6 months your ADA ASAII will likely start to break down and turn your water very cloudy. This will likely kill your sensitive shrimps. Check out this journal about 2/3rds the way in to see what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


Now my tank turn on 1.2 year still running well with crystal clear, and I will show you some more red bee.

Camera Model Name : Canon EOS Kiss Digital X
Len : Canon MARCO 100MM.





























































































































































































































































Thank you for watching till finished


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

excellent shrimps friend!


----------



## itevolution (Apr 17, 2010)

FrothHelmet said:


> Beautiful set-up.
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but in roughly 6 months your ADA ASAII will likely start to break down and turn your water very cloudy. This will likely kill your sensitive shrimps. Check out this journal about 2/3rds the way in to see what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


I went to take a look on the link you have given journal about 2/3rds seem everything run smoothly!!
so I think water cloudy did not come from ADA II If I know more infomation about that tank, probably can share my experience.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*What are those pearl-like stuff on the substrate?*


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Those pearls I think are ceramic beads for bacteria to colonize. I think.


----------



## itevolution (Apr 17, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> Those pearls I think are ceramic beads for bacteria to colonize. I think.


Specifications of media look like pearls
Aqueous polyethylene glycol gel carrier 
About 4.2mm in diameter, spherical 
Approximately 1.025


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't find the answer to this in your post, perhaps I missed it... Did you introduce the shrimp at the same time you set the tank up or did you let it cycle a bit first?


----------

